# أخبرونا من فضلكم عن: قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية



## خادم البتول (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*


أخوتي وأخواتي، آبائي وسيداتي: سلام المسيح

هذه سلسلة جديدة من "الأسئلة" لا "الأجوبة"، أرفعها لمحبتكم بالنظر إلى ما يلي:
*

*1- ارتباط قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة عادة بالسائل "غير المسيحي"، بما يعني اعتماد هذا القسم بالكلية على وجود هذا السائل وسؤاله، مع قلة من المسيحيين الذين لا يتحرجون من السؤال بين حين وآخر. كان هذا من شأنه في النهاية أن واحدا من أهم الأقسام التي تتميز بها منتديات الكنيسة يبقى لفترات طويلة خاملا ساكنا، لا حياة فيه ما لم يوجد "السؤال" و"السائل"، وكأننا جميعا سألنا كل الأسئلة وعرفنا كل الإجابات، من ثم فقط ننتظر حتى يأتي مَن لا يزال باحثا سائلا كي نفيض عليه بنور علمنا.

2- أمام هذا الخمول والسكون نجد في المقابل أن نخبة من كبار الأساتذة في اللاهوت والعقيدة والطقس وغيرها قد اجتمعت في منتديات الكنيسة، وكل واحد منهم كفيل وحده بالإجابة عن أي سؤال. أصبح من ثم كل هؤلاء طاقة معطلة، عقولا تملأها المعرفة وقلوبا ترفل في النعمة، لكنها جميعا خافية ككنوز سرية، تبقى صامتة ربما لشهور قبل أن يأتي السؤال، وحتى حين يأتي السؤال يكفي أحدهم للإجابة عليه، كما أن هذا السؤال لا يُخرج لنا بالضرورة كل ما بهذه العقول الكنوز من لؤلؤ وزمرد وجواهر.

3- وجود نسبة كبيرة تتزايد بنعمة الرب من العابرين، وهؤلاء تحديدا ينقصهم الكثير في فهم الإيمان المسيحي أصولا وفروعا، لكنهم رغم ذلك يتحرجون من السؤال، لأن ثقافتنا العربية غالبا ما تعتبر السؤال نوعا من التبعية والاحتياج وربما حتى المهانة، حتى أن لفظ "السائل" قد يأتي بمعنى "الشحاذ"، وكلنا يقينا يعرف أن "السؤال لغير الله مذلة"! كان هذا في الحقيقة تكريسا فريدا في هذه الثقافة لعدم السؤال بالكلية، ومن ثم الجهـــل! 

*​ *كذلك بالتوازي يستقر أيضا في العقل العربي أن "المُجيب" هو "الأستاذ"، وأن "الأستاذ" هو "السُـلطة"، وعليه فنحن في غنى عن هذا السؤال الذين ينشئ "علاقة سلطة" جديدة مع الأخرين، إذ يكفينا تماما ما نعاني منه بالفعل في كل مكان من "تسلط" يصل غالبا حد الاستبداد والطغيان. هكذا رغم أن العابرين تحديدا هم الأكثر احتياجا من غيرهم للسؤال، وبعبارة أدق للمعرفة وللعلم، توقف الجميع في النهاية عن السؤال، عابرين وغير عابرين!


**




*​*

بناء على كل ما سبق، وبناء على غيره من ملاحظات أراني مضطرا للسكوت عنها منعا للإطالة، مثل النشاط الملحوظ في "المنتديات العامة" الاجتماعية والشبابية مقابل الخمول الشامل في "المنتديات المسيحية".. أقول: بناء على كل ما سبق، ورغبة في استغلال كل ما لدينا سيان من أقسام هامة أو من طاقات علمية ومعرفية، وقبل كل شيء عملا على نشر كلمة الله وتنشيط الخدمة في هذا القسم، أبدأ اليوم بمشيئة الرب هذه السلسلة الجديدة، وقد اقترحت لها عنوانا هو "أخبرونا من فضلكم عن:"، يمكن بالطبع تغييره لو أن لديكم عنوانا أفضل. فقط يجب التأكيد على ما يلي:


1- سأطرح كل مرة سؤالا، وستشمل أسئلتي كل الأصول والفروع، مع التركيز بوجه خاص على الأسئلة التي لا يسألها أحد. بعض الأسئلة سيكون سهلا، بعضها سيكون صعبا، بعضها سيكون طريفا، أو حتى نادرا. بعض الأسئلة سيكون مقصودا للعابرين، بعضها سيكون دقيقا في المبحث اللاهوتي، وهكذا. في كل الحالات لن أجيب بنفسي أو أشارك في الإجابة عن أي سؤال ـ اللهم إلا فيما ندر، إذا استدعت الحاجة مثلا لبيان أمر لم يبينه أي شخص آخر، وهو احتمال ضعيف. 

2- هذه السلسلة هي في كل الحالات عمل مشترك بيننا جميعا، لا ألعب فيه دورا تمثيليا بل سأنتظر فيه إجاباتكم بكل صدق كأي سائل، لأنني في الأغلب سأتعلم الكثير منها، على الأقل سأتعلم كيف يتناول كل منكم الأمر وما هو المدخل الأفضل للإجابة عن مثل هذا السؤال أو ذاك. 

3- هذه السلسلة ليست حصرية على شخص واحد: يمكن لأي من الأخوة والأخوات هنا أن يضع العنوان العام "أخبرونا من فضلكم عن:" ـ إذا اتفقنا عليه ـ ثم يطرح سؤاله، خاصة أن بعض الأسئلة قد لا تخطر على بالي، بينما يرى السائل أن طرحها مفيد للجميع، أو أنها تضيف معلومة هامة أو نادرة. 

*** * **​*
في الختام أعتذر عن الإطالة، وأرجو أن يكون المقصود واضحا، وأن يشارك الجميع في هذه الخطوة التي أرجو أن تبعث ولو بعض النشاط والحياة في هذا القسم الهام. أيضا أنتظر كل اقتراحاتكم، فالأمر ما يزال مفتوحا لأفكاركم وإضافاتكم. إحدى الأفكار مثلا أن ندعو في كل مرة شخصا محددا بالاسم ـ أو أكثر من شخص ـ للمشاركة في الإجابة عن السؤال. لا يمنع هذا الآخرين من الإجابة، بالطبع، لكنه ضوء نلقيه بوجه خاص على أحد الأحباء، خاصة الذين يميلون للصمت. مجرد فكرة، وفي انتظار أفكاركم. 

أما الآن فاسمحوا لي أن أبدا على الفور هذه السلسلة بالسؤال الأول، وسأختار سؤالا سهلا وطريفا في الوقت نفسه، فقط كمجرد مثال في البداية.


**ثم من قبل ومن بعد لإلهنا كل مجد وبركة وكرامة، الآن وكل آن وإلى أبد الآبدين*
هذا الجهد المتواضع نهديه لأخينا الأستاذ سمعان الأخميمي في اليوم الذي بدأ فيه عقده الأربعين
وكذا لأخينا الأستاذ مولكا مولكان الذي مر بالأمس فقط عيد ميلاده السعيد
سنوات جديدة، خضراء مباركة بنعمة الرب إن شاء الله

* * *​*
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ومتابعه معاك

*


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الأميرة "*بتـــول*" الجميلة: "ستي" وتاج راسي 

أشكرك أختي الغالية على هذا التشجيع وهذه المتابعة الجميلة.. وأضم الآن اسمك بكل سرور لقائمة الأوائل الذين تفاعلوا مع الفكرة (وهي قائمة سيكون لها حسبما فهمت بعض الهدايا الخاصة قريبا ).

ما أحتاج منك حقا هو أن تساعديني، مساعدة بسيطة، بالمشاركة هنا بالسؤال أيضا، لأجل ثمرة أفضل لهذه الخدمة، ولأجل إنشاء "ثقافة السؤال". لن أستطيع بالطبع القيام وحدي بهذه المهمة، وعليه أدعوك أن تطرحي أنت أيضا أسئلتك، خاصة الإسئلة التي لا تعرفين إجابتها على وجه اليقين، أو تحتاجين مزيدا من التوضيح بشأنها. فإذا لم يكن ذلك مستطاعا لأي سبب فابعثي لي على الأقل بهذه الأسئلة، وسأقوم بالباقي نيابة عنك. 

أشكرك مرة أخرى أختي الجميلة على القراءة والتفاعل. "اكتشفت" مؤخرا أنك أحد الوجوه الباسمة الضاحكة في منتديات الكنيسة، فكانت مفاجأة جعلتني في غاية السرور، وكان هذا أيضا مما يجمع بيننا، إضافة بالطبع للـ"بتول".. تباركك يارب وتحرسك وتحمي ضحكتك، فخر جنسنا كلية الطهر سيدتي أم النور. شكرا بتول، وفي انتظار مساهماتك. :16_4_10:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى ليك جدا خادم البتول انك اثرت النقطة دى 
موضوعك جميل جدا 
وانا واحدة من ضمن الناس اللى اكيد هتستفاد 
ميرسى لتعب محبتك ربنا يعوضك 
لك منى احلى تقييم ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

متابعا ...
 أشكرك ...إلى بتعملة جميل.حسيت بناس كتير.
الرب يبارك تعبك.


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 نوفمبر 2012)

don i agree with you 100 present ....! if i able to start one of question i m curious about it ....! What  of the Coptic liturgy stages development ....?WEll


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى ليك جدا خادم البتول انك اثرت النقطة دى
> موضوعك جميل جدا
> وانا واحدة من ضمن الناس اللى اكيد هتستفاد
> ميرسى لتعب محبتك ربنا يعوضك
> لك منى احلى تقييم ​




أحلى تقييم؟؟؟ يا رورو أي تقييم منك حلو.. إنتي بس قيّمي ومالكيش دعوة .

ربنا يباركك يا جميل.. انتي بالذات منتظر تساعديني يا رورو، لأن إنتي "نحلة" في الخدمة ربنا يعوضك، وعشان لو حصل أي وقت إني اتأخرت أو حتى غبت خالص مايحصلش drop. أشكرك أختي الجميلة على التفاعل، وبجد أتمنى تبعتي انتي كمان أول سؤال حتى لو عارفة إجابته إذا حسيتي إن مهم نعرف الإجابة دي كلنا. صدقيني ده اللي ح يكون "أحلى تقييم" . وطبعا ممكن تقولي "أخبرونا من فضلكم" أو تستخدمي إنتي الصيغة اللي تحبيها، مفيش مشكلة. 

وطبعا كلنا ح نستفيد مش انتي بس، حتى اللي متخيل إنه عارف الإجابة على السؤال ح يستفيد، لأن زي ما قلت كل واحد فينا ليه بصمته المميزة وتوقيعه و"روحه"، وفي الطبيخ يقولوا "نـَفـَسه"، ولذلك فيه ناس أساتذة وعمالقة، لكن ما "تستطعميش" أوي لما يتكلموا، بينما ناس تانية علمها أقل بكتير لكن "نفسها حلو" في الإجابات! 

(طبعا أنا مش قصدي أي حد هنا خالص، كل اللي هنا بالعكس بيجمعوا بين "الأستاذية" و"النفس"، وبالتالي دايما ناخد منهم "أشهي" الرسائل و"أطيب" الإجابات . هو بس يمكن الفرق إن فيه تخصصات، يعني لما نكون عايزين بسبوسة ما نروحش لواحد بتاع مخلل! إنما في النهاية كل واحد في الصنف بتاعه أستاذ ).

أشكرك رورو الجميلة ويا ريت فعلا تبتدي معاي بعض الأسئلة، خاصة فعلا وبصدق أنا وجودي بشكل مستمر صعب. مش عايزين خدمتنا يا أختي الغالية ويا كل الأحباء: مش عايزين الخدمة ترتبط بـ"أسماء"، والأسماء طبعا بعد شوية تصبح "نجوم"، وفي النهاية لما النجوم تغرب ـ وأي نجم لازم في يوم يغرب ـ تغرب الخدمة معاه ويختفي أثرها وثمرها. محبتي وتقديري وتحياتي لحضورك يا رورو ولطلتك التي تفرح قلوبنا دائما. :16_4_10:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى خادم البتول لكلامك الجميل 
انا هسال  سؤال وعاوزة اعرف اجابته منكم كلكم 
لماذا خلقنا الله ؟
السؤال ده دايما بيدور فى بالى وسالت فيه كتير 
بس محتاجة اسمع من اخواتى الاعزاء الاجابة ​


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*
يا رورو يا جاهز إنت! *
​ 
حلمك بس عليّ دقايق لما أشوف الحوسة اللي أنا فيها.. أنا معاي طقم رسايل وبعدين فيه رسالة هنا مش عارف راحت فين؟ رديت عليها ومش عارف هي فين ومين حذفها وليه؟ على أي حال الرسالة الجاية دي كانت الرد، وللإدارة حذفها أيضا لأني لا أفهم أصلا ماذا حدث مع الرسالة الأصلية، وإن كنت أتمنى بالطبع أن يتركوها. 
 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​

فاهمك.. وحاسس بيك.. وافتقدتك لما اختفيت، واختفيت بعدها مباشرة أنا كمان. بس معلش يا ****.. معلش ياللي في بالي.. لأن أنت كمان ساعات بردو بتكتب حاجات "صعبة" شوية، وبلاش نفسر عشان مش وقته :smile01. 

وبعدين بالعكس أخي الحبيب.. اللي احنا بنعمله ده هو الحل لمشكلتك: أولا لأنك لما تسأل "سؤال" مفيش حرج كبير للإدارة زي ما يكون بتقدم "إجابة"، وثانيا لأنك كمان دلوقتي ـ لو مش عايز حتى تسأل ـ ممكن تبعتلي السؤال اللي انت عايزة وأنا ح انزله بالنيابة عنك.. (طبعا بعد مناقشتك إذا كان سؤال من إياهم ). 

الحاجة بقى الأخيرة ـ والأهم ـ هو أنت أصلا ماسك في الأكونت ليه؟ ما يدوب وللا يروح خالص، إيه المشكلة؟ ده أنا شخصيا ساعات أزهق من الأكونت بتاعي، إنت ما بتزهقش؟ المشكلة يا صديقي إننا بـ"نتماهى" مع الأكونت بتاعنا: "*******" ده على سبيل المثال ـ اللي هو مجرد وضع افتراضي في عالم افتراضي ـ بعد شوية بيتحول ويبقا "إنت" شخصيا.. إنت: اللي عامل رصيد أكتر من 2000 رسالة، اللي "بيحوز" بالتالي "رتبة" عضو نشيط، ومش بعيد ياخد "مبارك" قريب، اللي الناس عارفاه، اللي أفكاره وكلماته بتظهر تحت "العنوان" ده دايما، وكلماته دي تتميز بكذا وكذا وكذا.... بالتالي لما حد يهدد الأكونت ده أصبح إنه بيهددك إنت شخصيا.. ولو إنه مسح الأكونت خالص كأنه مسح وجودك!!!

طبعا ده مجرد مثال، مش بالضرورة إنت تحديدا تكون بتفكر كده أو يكون ده اللي بيحصل معاك لا شعوريا. لكن حبيت بس ألفت نظرك عشان "الأكونت" ده مايبقاش "قيدك" و"سجنك" بدون ما تشعر. "إنت"، إنت "الحقيقي"، أكبر بكتير مش بس من الأكونت، ولا حتى المنتدى، إنما من الإنترنت كلها. بالتالي اكتب يا صديقي ولا تخشي على الأكونت ولا تخاف على "*****". "اكتب نفسك" حتى لو كان ده معناه ضياع الأكونت. اعمل أكونت جديد واكتب "نفسك" تاني، وتالت، ورابع، لحد يا إما "تتعلم" تدريجيا وتعمل أكونت مايتحذفش، يا إما تموت "مبسوط"، لأنك لآخر لحظة كنت "حقيقي" وكنت بتكتب "نفسك"، مش بتكتب اللي بتمليه عليك أي "سلطة" براك، أو أي "خوف" جواك!

شرفتني ونورتني.. واعمل حسابك لو خدت بنصيحتي الأكونت ده ـ حسب تقديري ـ فعلا ح يتحذف.. بس عشان ماترجعش تدعي عليّا :smile01. شكرا يا جميل على حضورك ومشاركتك.. وجديا يا ريت فعلا تبعت لي لو في دماغك أي سؤال.. حتى لو كان من "إياهم" أنا ح أتصرف.


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب كده فيه رسالة من اللي أنا كتبتهم كمان اتحذفت!!
لو تكرم الأخوة في الإدارة هل ده خطأ أم ماذا يحدث بالضبط؟


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أعتذر يا رورو عن هذا الانقطاع المفاجئ في الإرسال .

أرجو من الأحباء المشرفين أن يحذفوا الرسالة السابقة، مع هذه الرسالة أيضا، وسأعاود نشر المحذوف على اعتبار أن الحذف كان عن طريق الخطأ. ملحوقة.

(حد يحذف رسالة لحبو؟ أكيد خطأ طبعا؟ )


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعا ...
> أشكرك ...إلى بتعملة جميل.حسيت بناس كتير.
> الرب يبارك تعبك.




أيييييييوه.. هو ده: أنا مستني "متابعا" دي من امبارح .

إنت فين يا جميل؟؟؟
الأخضر النعناع ده لو ما ظهرشي في مواضيعي باعتبرها مواضيع فاشلة!

إنتي اللي جميلة يا حبو، وانتي اللي معطرة ومنورة في كل رسالة .
أشكر محبتك وتشجيعك وحتى وقتك وقراءتك لكلماتي البسيطة. 
ربنا يباركك أختي الجميلة ويبارك حياتك. :16_4_10:


(بالمناسبة سمعت إنك ح تنزلي "صبي محامي" قريب، صحيح الكلام ده؟ :smile01)


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> don i agree with you 100 present ....! if i able to start one of question i m curious about it ....! What  of the Coptic liturgy stages development ....?WEll




يا أهلا باللغات.. 

شكرا أخي الحبيب على حضورك.. ياريت توضح ليه أنت مش موافق 100%. التوبيك ده أصلا عشان كده بالتحديد.

أما سؤالك فأولا السؤال غريب: إنت فعلا بتسأل عن مراحل تطور الطقس القبطي؟ عايز أقولك السؤال ده في غاية الجمال، إنما إجابته تحتاج كتاب . هل ممكن إجابة مختصرة وفي نفس الوقت وافية؟ أشك. ثانيا ـ وده الأهم ـ احنا مش بنسأل هنا في التوبيك ده تحديدا أخي الحبيب. احنا بس هنا بناقش الفكرة وبنطورها مع بعض. بالتالي أستأذنك تفتح *توبيك جديد *بسؤالك، وياريت يكون بالعربي.. ولو عايز أنا أعمل ده جميل، بس رجاء توضيح أكتر للمقصود، سواء هنا أو على الخاص، لأن فعلا السؤال ده ـ حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة ـ "سؤال بحثي" مش سؤال منتديات. السؤال ده ممكن يكون موضوع *درجة دكتوراه *يا رأفت. إنت فعلا الفكرة مش عاجباك وبالتالي قاصد تعاقبنا وللا إيه؟ :smile01

أشكر حضورك ومشاركتك أخي الحبيب، وفي انتظار التوضيح، أو اختصار السؤال حتى يمكن إجابته إجابة وافيه في توبيك جديد. شكرا أيضا على سؤالك لأنه أول استجابة عملية . تحياتي ومحبتي. 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (1 نوفمبر 2012)

:Roses:
الشكر موصول لكل الأحباء الذين شرفوني بالتقييم والتقدير، ناهيك عن الحضور والقراءة. 
أشكر محبتكم وكل كلماتكم الجميلة، وربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم.

* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (2 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى خادم البتول لكلامك الجميل
> انا هسال  سؤال وعاوزة اعرف اجابته منكم كلكم
> لماذا خلقنا الله ؟
> السؤال ده دايما بيدور فى بالى وسالت فيه كتير
> بس محتاجة اسمع من اخواتى الاعزاء الاجابة ​




أعتذر مرة تانية يا *رورو*

شوف يا جميل: أولا بالنسبة لسؤالك كان المفروض ينزل في توبيك جديد، وهو ده المقصود أصلا.. (غير إنها القوانين). إذا عايزة تنزلي بيه يبقا جميل، إذا عايزاني أنا أنزل بيه مفيش مانع، لكن الأفضل تنزلي إنتي بيه طبعا. 

ثانيا: بلاش السؤال ده *بالتحديد*.. ليه؟ لأنه حاجة من اتنين: إما اللي بتسأليه مش عارف الإجابة (وده الغالب)، وإما عارف الإجابة لكن ح يضطر يخرج شوية في أمور "فلسفية"، وبما إنه ده قسم الأسئلة المسيحية فالفلسفة عادة بتسبب حرج. عن نفسي شخصيا بالعافية بحسس على الأمور الفلسفية لما كنت بجاوب أحيانا على الأسئلة اللي شبه كده، لأن "الانحراف" في المنطقة دي سهل وممكن يؤدي حتى لهرطقة من الهرطقات القديمة بالفعل والإنسان مش واخد باله... 

هل معنى ده إن السؤال مالوش إجابة؟ 

ليه.. لكن بتحتاج مننا نبقى ثابتين أوي *لاهوت *وثابتين أوي *فلسفة*.. الاتنين.. يا إما ناخد الطريق الملكي.. "المسيحي".. وبالنعمة يحصل عندك *الإدراك *ده، داخليا، بدون كلام أو لغة. وهنا مفيش حد أفضل من حد أو "أعلم" من جد. طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله، فأي معاينة تانية بالتأكيد ح تكون أقل من كده، لأن أعظم معاينة هي الله، فقط الشرط هو *نقاوة القلب*. 


ده رأيي الشخصي، لكن لو لسه عايزة تنزلي بالسؤال وتشوفي رأي كل الأحباء: شوووت.  
بالعكس يا ريت، لأني أكيد ح اتعلم كتير في السؤال ده.. "متابع" من دلوقتي. :16_4_10:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ثانيا: بلاش السؤال ده با*لتحديد*


 *طيب وكان لازمتها اية فتحة الصدر طيب ؟:flowers:*
*عموما انا مش فاهم موضوعك لغاية دلوقت ىبيتكلم عن اية*
*أو اية وجه الخلاف بينه وبين الأسئلة اللى موجودة فى القسم ؟*


----------



## خادم البتول (2 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب وكان لازمتها اية فتحة الصدر طيب ؟:flowers:*
> *عموما انا مش فاهم موضوعك لغاية دلوقت ىبيتكلم عن اية*
> *أو اية وجه الخلاف بينه وبين الأسئلة اللى موجودة فى القسم ؟*




هو أنا كده فتحت صدري؟ يعني انت يا أستاذ عايزني أجاوب وتكون آخر إجابة في عمري؟ :smile01

طيب خد عندك يا عبود: *الإنسان "حتمية" في الوجود*! عيش بقا يا معلم. 


*عبود باشا عبده *نورتني وشرفتني. الموضوع ده يا سيدي عن حاجة واحدة بس: كسر "تابو" السؤال. محاولة لخلق "ثقافة السؤال". محاولة لرفع الحرج الناجم عادة من السؤال. محاولة لكسر علاقات التبعية اللي بتنشأ تلقائيا في ثقافتنا بسبب السؤال. من هنا كان الشرح والتوضيح، وبعد كده بدأت بنفسي أول سؤال (في توبيك مستقل) وما زلت أدعو الجميع للمشاركة بأسئلتهم. ده في تقديري مش بس ح يفيد القسم أو المنتدى، إنما احنا كلنا ح نستفيد، وأنا طبعا أولكم، لأن ببساطة مفيش حد فينا عنده كل الإجابات على كل السؤالات. بس يا سيدي. آدي الموضوع. عندك سؤال؟ حتى لو مش عندك: شاركنا بسؤال. سؤال لله.. سؤال يا محسنين! :smile01

طبعا مفيش خلاف في السؤال نفسه. الخلاف في السائل. إننا بدل ما نستني واحد تايه ييجي يسأل سؤال (غالبا مالوش 30 لزمة) احنا دلوقتي اللي بنسأل، مننا فينا، واحنا دلوقتي اللي أخيرا بنتعلم، بدل ماحنا دايما بس بنجاوب، وكأننا مش محتاجين نسأل. إضافة بالطبع لتنشيط القسم والاستفادة من العقول الموجودة وهكذا.. زي ما قلت بالتفصيل في الرسالة الأولى.. إنت مش محامي؟ إزاي مش فاهم؟ دي نصيبة إيه دي؟ :flowers:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> الأميرة "*بتـــول*" الجميلة: "ستي" وتاج راسي
> 
> أشكرك أختي الغالية على هذا التشجيع وهذه المتابعة الجميلة.. وأضم الآن اسمك بكل سرور لقائمة الأوائل الذين تفاعلوا مع الفكرة (وهي قائمة سيكون لها حسبما فهمت بعض الهدايا الخاصة قريبا ).
> 
> ...


متشكرا جدا بجد علي كلامك الرائع اللي انا مستهلوش
وربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك 

وحاضر انا معاك واكيد في اسئله كتير انا مش عارفه اجابتها
هرتب كام سؤال كده وانزلهم بأذن المسيح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*بس صحيح معلش نسيت اقولك 
ياريت تكبر خطك شويه
عشان انت عارف النظر بقي شيش بيش وحكم  السن بقي:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أيييييييوه.. هو ده: أنا مستني "متابعا" دي من امبارح .
> 
> إنت فين يا جميل؟؟؟
> الأخضر النعناع ده لو ما ظهرشي في مواضيعي باعتبرها مواضيع فاشلة!
> ...



أشكرك على كلامك الجميل آلة يخجل الواحد خصوصا الواحد ميعرفش يقول ربعه...
الخوف بئا. أننا نسأل و تلاقي الرض كالآتى: 
" نرجوا.  إستخدام. خاصية البحث. فقد تمت الإجابه على السؤال 20مره من.  قبل ...و اقفل"
ههههههههههه. تأخذ الأسئله. تشيل عن أستاذئ الجميل إلى أكيد جاله صدإع منى و شلل ههههههههه بس بيرض بكل محبه و إستفاضه و جمال...مهما كان سؤالى ربنا يباركه و يحميه.
المهم تقدم و إحنا وراك.  هههههههه لو فى شىء تلاقينا طبعا. طبعا ........جرينأ هههههه 

على فكره مش هبقى. صبى محامي.  شكلى مش نجحت و أخذت ختم بالرفض كمان.على كتفى.. :new8:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> إضافة بالطبع لتنشيط القسم والاستفادة من العقول الموجودة وهكذا.. زي ما قلت بالتفصيل في الرسالة الأولى.. إنت مش *محامي؟* إزاي مش فاهم؟ دي نصيبة إيه دي؟ :flowers:


* ما انا قريت الديباجة الطويلة العريضة وقلت أتابع وبعدين لقيتك بتدور على مشاركات أتحذفت :smile01*
*وأشياء من هذا القبيل ...أعتقدت أنك عايز تعمل توبيك مُجمع*
*وبعدين لقيتك بتنزل كل سؤال فى توبيك منفصل *
*فامفهمتش ...دلوقتى فهمت وشاركت كمان *
*وبعدين أحنا ( طبيعتنا ) كدة بنستهبل فى الأول لغاية ما للى قدامنا يخُر بالمعلومات :smile01* 
*شكرا للموضوع ...طلع حلو :t4:*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 نوفمبر 2012)

نعم انا عابر وقد سبق ان سالت سؤالا هو بسيط لاى مسيحى عادى ولكن بالنسبة لى انا لا اعرف اجابته وقد سخر منى  سخريى شديدة وقال كيف لا تعرف اجابة  سؤال بسيط
اعترف اننى اجهل الكثير من الامور المسيحية واتمنى ان اتعلم ذلك
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## amgd beshara (2 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نعم انا عابر وقد سبق ان سالت سؤالا هو بسيط لاى مسيحى عادى ولكن بالنسبة لى انا لا اعرف اجابته وقد سخر منى  سخريى شديدة وقال كيف لا تعرف اجابة  سؤال بسيط
> اعترف اننى اجهل الكثير من الامور المسيحية واتمنى ان اتعلم ذلك
> صلوا من اجلى


استاذ حبيب يسوع 
اللي عايز يسخر هو حر انما انت من حقك تسأل اي سؤال و تناقشه لغاية ما تفهمه كويس
اتمني تشارك و تسأل براحتك و مشم ن حق اي حد يعترض علي سؤالك طالما سؤال منطقي و صادق 
كلنا كنا بنسأل و محدش اتولد في دماغه معلومات كده من فراغ , و لسه بنسأل لحد دلوقتي و هنفضل نسأل و نتعلم و اللى يكتفي من التعليم انسان جاهل عمره ما هيتقدم 
ارجع اسأل و شارك يا استاذي و ولا يهمك من رأي اي شخص مهما كان لانك بتسأل من اجل المعرفه و اللى هيعترض هو كمان عنده كتير ميعرفهوش


----------



## amgd beshara (2 نوفمبر 2012)

فكره الموضوع حلوة جدا استاذ خادم البتول .. لتشجيع المسيحيين للسؤال من غير كسوف بشكل اساسي 
لكن حيث ان الموضوع ده مجرد مقدمة .. لي اقتراح ان اول صفحة في الموضوع ده تبقي فهرس لكل الاسئلة اللي هتطرحها في مواضيع مختلفة 
لتسهيل عملية البحث و الرجوع للاسئلة من جهه و من جهه اخري تبقي مرجع لكل سائل 
و الرب يبارك خدمتك و يعوض تعبك بكل نعمة و بركة :new5:


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب على الفكرة الحلوة والمفيدة للجميع، لأن فعلاً في ناس كتير كانت بتحاول تسأل بجدية ولكن كثيرين سخروا منهم، وظنوا أن بعضهم دخل لكي يناكف أو يعترض أو يثير حفيظة الآخر لكي يدخل في نقاش وجدل لكي يقنعه بدين آخر أو يسخر من عقيدته، وذلك لأن يمكن كثيرين تعودوا أن كل من يسأل اسئلة بالنسبة له هو أ، ب المسيحية، هو ساذج وسطحي ولا يعرف شيئاً وهو غير أمين في سؤاله .. الخ الخ...

ولكن حقيقة في مسيحيين كثيرين يجهلون تماماً ما هي المسيحية وكونهم يسألوا من الصعوبة التامة عليهم، وحينما يتشجعوا على السؤال يتصدموا بردود الناس وصدهم بشكل لا يليق ليظنوا أنهم غير مسيحيين، مع أنهم يريدوا أن يتعلموا ويفهموا ليدخلوا في سرّ الحياة مع الله... بس للأسف فرض سوء النية بقى هو الأول في حياة الغالبية العُظمى منا، مع أنه يجب أن نُجيب بأمانة واللي بيسمع هو حر ولو كان بيناكف لا نرد عليه مرة تانية ... يعني مطلوب الحكمة وفي نفس الوقت عدم صد الآخرين لكي لا نقف على الباب ولا ندخل ولا ندع الناس تدخل ...

عموماً موضوع حلو واتمنى أن توضع اسئلة متنوعة وفيها البسيط والعميق وكل شيء بلا حرج أو تضييق... فيمكن لو حد مبتدأ في الإيمان ويريد أن يتعلم يطرح السؤال في رسالة خاصة لتكون باسمنا نحن بدون ذكر اسمه لكي لا نُسبب له اي حرج مع أحدٌ قط، ففكرتك فوق الرائعة ... واتمنى في النهاية أيضاً وضع فهرس متجدد بكل هذه الأسئلة
__________________
وبالنسبة لسؤال لماذا خلقنا الله ... فقد تمت الإجابة عنه ليس كموضوع فكري فلسفي بل كرؤية وإعلان في سرّ ألإيمان وقد وضعت موضوعات كثيرة سابقة عن هذا الموضوع ولها علاقة مع بعضها البعض مع أنها منفصلة... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (2 نوفمبر 2012)

> لماذا خلقنا الله ؟


* لماذا خلقنا الله ؟*

* لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2805002&postcount=20

اتمني يكون فيهم اجابه


----------



## amgd beshara (2 نوفمبر 2012)

> وبالنسبة لسؤال  لماذا خلقنا الله ... فقد تمت الإجابة عنه ليس كموضوع فكري فلسفي بل كرؤية  وإعلان في سرّ ألإيمان وقد وضعت موضوعات كثيرة سابقة عن هذا الموضوع ولها  علاقة مع بعضها البعض مع أنها منفصلة... كونوا معافين


استاذ ايمن 
ممكن رابط مقالاتك بخصوص الموضوع ده ..


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> استاذ ايمن
> ممكن رابط مقالاتك بخصوص الموضوع ده ..



*1 - لماذا لم يمنع الله الإنسان من التعدي على وصاياه !!!!*​*2 - إيماننا حي ورغبتنا أن نحيا لله - الإله الذي نرفضه*
*3 - ما بين الإله الذي أُريده والإله الذي أرفضه - تأمل من واقع الخبرة*
*4 - الخلق والسقوط - موت الإنسان وحياته - المحب والمحبوب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> * لماذا خلقنا الله ؟*
> 
> * لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟*
> 
> ...


ميرسى جدا استاذى على اجابة السؤال ​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
الأميرة بتـــول والوردة حبـــــو: 
أحلى البنات: أين أسئلتكم؟؟؟
هو * *يعني إنتو بتساعدوني كده كلام وبس؟ 
يعني "أورديحي" الطبخة دي وللا إيه؟ **:smile01 


أما صاحب المعالي عبود باشا: خذ وقتك، إنت بالذات.. لأني الحقيقة لا أنتظر منك سؤالا عاديا. أنتظر منك سؤالا "عبوديا" لا يسأله إلا معاليكم..  سؤال "حرّاق"... مثل الشـــــطة! عا**يزك تولعها يا بودي.. فاهمني **يا معلم؟ تولعها... :smile01


*


----------



## خادم البتول (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> فكره الموضوع حلوة جدا.. لتشجيع المسيحيين للسؤال من غير كسوف بشكل اساسي
> لكن حيث ان الموضوع ده مجرد مقدمة .. لي اقتراح ان اول صفحة في الموضوع ده تبقي فهرس لكل الاسئلة......




*أشكرك أخي الحبيب أستاذ يوحنا على مشاركتك.. فهمتني تماما، ما عدا جزء واحد:

فكرة الفهرس ـ واللي كمان بيوصي بيها أخونا الحبيب الأستاذ أيمونديد ـ فكرة هايلة، لكن ده حسب المرحلة الجاية. بعبارة أوضح: المرحلة دي هي مرحلة كسر الخجل أو التردد في السؤال وخلق مناخ عام يشجع على السؤال. نجاح المرحلة دي معناه إن كل الناس ح تبدأ تسأل وبدون تردد، بالتالي *خادم البتول *ممكن يتراجع، وفي الحالة دي مش محتاجين فهرس لأسئلته، لأنه باختصار ح يكون المراد من رب العباد حصل بالفعل. أما استمراري شخصيا ولوحدي كلاعب أساسي، أو كـ"وكيل الأسئلة"، فده معناه ببساطة إن المشروع فشل . لذلك احنا الحقيقة مش محتاجين فهرس ولا حاجة، لأن ده دور قصيَر ومؤقت. أما من حيث نجاح المشروع فبالعكس أنا شايفه ناجح، وفيه أسئلة بالفعل وصلت، خاصة من الأعضاء اللي باعتبرهم  شخصيا الأبسط والأنقى، أو الأقوى والأشجع.. فعلا وبدون أي مبالغة هم كده فعلا.  


عشان كده دائما باطلب منكم تساعدوني بالسؤال، وباطلب من الكبار قبل الصغار ومن "الأساتذة" قبل "التلاميذ"، والحقيقة لا فيه أساتذة ولا تلاميذ وإنما كلنا بنتعلم من بعض، إنما نزول الكبير عن "كبرياؤه" هو أكبر دفعه للفكرة وللقسم ويمكن للمنتدى كله. كمان مراعاة للحرج في البداية عملنا صيغة خاصة بالأسئلة "أخبرونا من فضلكم:"، وبالتالي اللي يستخدم الصيغة دي معناها إنه من محبته بيساعد معانا في الفكرة ومش بالضرورة يكون بيسأل عشان مش عارف أو مش فاهم. لكن حتى ده نفسه بعد شوية ح يختفي لأننا ح نبتدي كلنا نسأل بدون حرج وبمحبة ورغبة حقيقية إننا كلنا نتطور ونعرف أكتر ونفهم أكتر. أنا شخصيا واثق إن عندي معلومة مش عند يوحنا، وبالعكس نفسي إديها له، لو بس سأل. لكن كمان أنا واثق إن يوحنا هو كمان عنده معلومة مش عندي، وأنا عارف إنها ح تزودني وح تفيدني، لذلك ح اسأل واشوف كل الناس بتسأل في إيه لحد ماخدها. 


ضيف بقى فوق كل ده الأعضاء الجدد: لما يدخلوا يلاقوا "ثقافة السؤال" ويلاقوا كل الناس بتسأل ومفيش حرج من السؤال: هم كمان ح يسألوا ببساطة، حتى لو كان عندهم 60 سنة أو من حملة الدكتوراه. ده عكس لما أنا جيت هنا: فيه ناس بس بتجاوب وناس بس بتسأل.. طيب أنا ح اسأل ليه؟ أنا كمان "أستاذ"! نفس الشيء واحد زيك انت شخصيا.. ح تسأل ازاي يعني وانت عندك كل المعلومات دي؟ بالتالي أصبحنا احنا نفسنا زي اللي قبلنا: بنكرس وبنأكد نفس الثقافة، لكن في النهاية إزي الحال؟ أصبح عندنا "تخـمة" في "الأساتذة"، قاعدين ب**يهووا في انتظار سؤال، بينما الحقيقة هي إن أعظمنا جاهل، أغنانا فقير، أقوانا مجرد ملاح صغير جدا في بحر الحقيقة والمعرفة!


في المقابل ـ عشان الخيبة تكمل ـ عندنا كمان تخمة تانية في اللي عايزين يسألوا، لكن طبعا ليه يسألوا؟ يروحوا أحسن يدوروا في أي حته تانية على الإجابة لأنهم مبدئيا رافضين يظهروا ـ هنا تحديدا، وسط "الأساتذة" ـ بمظهر السائل اللي مش عارف أو مش فاهم!

*** * **​*
شكرا أخي الحبيب أستاذ يوحنا على حضورك ومتابعتك وتقديرك. ربنا يباركك أخي الحبيب ويزيدك دايما لأنك فعلا من العقول ـ أو بالأحرى القلوب ـ اللي ظهرت بنعمة ربنا فجأة وسطينا وعملت من أول يوم فرق كبير. **محبت**ي.
 

*​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 نوفمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك أخي الحبيب على الفكرة الحلوة والمفيدة للجميع، لأن فعلاً في ناس كتير كانت بتحاول تسأل بجدية ولكن كثيرين سخروا منهم.....
> ​


*
أستاذنا: مشاركتك وحضورك تتويج للتوبيك وللفكرة كلها. أخي الحبيب الأستاذ أيمونديد اسمح لي أن أحكي عنك شيئا لكل الأحباء هنا ولأول مرة أصرح به: 


أخوتي الأحباء: أنا من هواة القراءة، لدرجة غير طبيعية، وأقلب الإنترنت كلها قارئا، واليوم أقول لكم عن حقيقة من أغرب ما وجدت: في معظم المواقع والمنتديات المسيحية، إن لم يكن كلها تقريبا، هناك دائما كتابات الأستاذ أيمونديد، ينقلونها حرفيا في مئات المواقع دون أي إشارة إلى المصدر، ولولا أنني قارئ محترف وأعرف جيدا لغته وأسلوبه لما أدركت أبدا هذا الأمر! هذه هي القيمة الحقيقية لهذا الرجل الجميل بيننا، الذي تمتلئ الإنترنت باقتباساته ورسائله ونصوصه، وكل كاتب ينسبها إلى نفسه أو إلى مصدر مجهول! تقريبا في كل قضية أجد دائما بعضا مما كتب أيمونديد عنها، هنا أو في موقعه، بل أحيانا أجد ما كتب حتى بنفس الأخطاء الإملائية، أي أنه نقل أعمى! نعم، نحن هنا يا أخوتي مع الأصل نفسه، وجها لوجه! مرحبا أستاذ أيمن. :16_4_10:


أخي الحبيب: طبعا عارف إن فيه "إجابات" مش إجابة واحدة على سؤال "لماذا خلقنا الله؟".. لكن السؤال ده بيفكرني بالجملة الشهيرة اللي بتقول: "لو كانت دامت لغيرك ما وصلت لك" . السؤال ده كمان كده: لو كانت إجابته أقنعت أو "شبّعت" اللي سألوه ما كان وصلنا عشان نجاوبه. لذلك أنا الحقيقة ضحكت لما فتحت "الرابط الأول" اللي أرسله هنا يوحنا للإجابة على السؤال ده ولقيت إن نفس "رورو نبيل" كانت هناك! بالتالي رأيي فعلا ماتغيرش بخصوص السؤال. أنا فهمتها كويس وهو بالظبط الرد كما أخبرتها، مش عشان أنا فهمتها أسرع منكم أو أكتر منكم، إنما عشان نفس السؤال ده بالتحديد كان سؤالي شخصيا، سؤالي الأول في الحياة، ولسنوات طويلة جدا. 


شكرا أخي الحبيب على حضورك ومشاركتك الغالية ودعمك للفكرة، وأما بخصوص الفهرس فأنا بالفعل جاوبت على النقطة دي في رسالة أخونا يوحنا، أرجو أن تشرفني بقراتها أيضا. تحياتي ومحبتي. 


*


----------



## خادم البتول (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*

**تحية خاصة جدا ومن القلب*
للأخ والأب الأستاذ*
حـــبيب يســـــوع*
والأخ الحبيب الدكتور
ElectericCurrent*







 
لأنهما رسميا أول من طبق الفكرة التي دعونا لها هنا
فنقلاها فورا إلى حيز التنفيذ وطرح كل منهما السؤال الأول
كسؤال منفصل يطرحه السائل بنفسه في قسم الأسئلة








حبيب يسـوع - إليكتريك كرنت: شــــــكرا
عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن كل الذين أحبوا هذه الفكرة ودعموها وشجعوها
وأيضا عن كل الذين سوف يفيدون منها، اليوم ومستقبلا
تقبّـلا منا خالص التقدير والتحية


* * *


*​


----------



## aymonded (4 نوفمبر 2012)

عموماً يا صديقي الحلو اشكرك كتير على ردك الجميل والمُميز دائماً والذي يصعب ان اقتبس منه شيئاً قط لكي أُعلق عليه، واعتقد أن كلامكط وردودك لا تحتاج لتعليق لما تتميز به من وضوح وصراحة تامة وتدقيق...

وبخصوص نقل الموضوعات أعلم ان منقول منها في بعض المواقع وللأسف بدون قراءة مدققة على الأقل يصححوا الأخطاء الإملائية والتي عدلتها بعد ذلك، ومش مشكلة أو من المهم عندي أن يكتبوا من أين نُقلت أو من الكاتب الأصلي لها أو ما هو المصدر، إنما كان يهمني أنهم يدققوا في الألفاظ ويعودوا للموضوع الأصلي مرة أخرى ليروا التصحيح لكي لا يُنقل كلام فيه أخطاء قد تؤدي لمفاهيم مغلوطة أو ربما كلمات مبهمة تضيع مفهوم الموضوع كله.. ولكن بصراحة تامة اشكرهم لاهتمامهم ونقل الموضوعات أو التعليقات أو الإجابات أو الأسئلة.. أو حتى الصور والتصميمات... المهم أن كل شيء يكون لأجل مجد الله وحده...

 اما بخصوص لماذا خلقنا الله هذا سؤال يحتاج إشباع قلب قبل الفكر، مع وضوح رؤية قلية واعية بإعلان وقوة إيمان حي يرى ما لا يُرى، مع أن القلب والفكر معاً لابد من إشباعهم لأن الإنسان بكليته لابد من ان يندمج معاً بدون تمييز... وعموماً ليس هذا موضوعنا ولكني أحببت أُحييك على ردك الحلو والمُركز للغاية، لذلك أهديك أرق تحية وأجمل سلام لشخصك العزيز... كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> الأميرة بتـــول والوردة حبـــــو:
> أحلى البنات: أين أسئلتكم؟؟؟
> هو * *يعني إنتو بتساعدوني كده كلام وبس؟
> ...


*لا صدقني مش كلام وبس اكيد
وزي ماقولتك عندي اسئله كتيررررر محتره فيها
وده واحد منهم :
ماهي اللغه التي تكلم بها السيد المسيح في فترة تجسده علي الارض ؟؟
منتظرة الرد:Love_Letter_Open:
*


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا مش فاهم ... هدف الموضوع الي الأن ... وإن كنت ومازلت احاول *​ 
*عامة لو انا ال فهمته صح ... بطرح لسؤال وعرض الأجابة معه ... أعتقد أن القسم المسيحي العام هيكون مناسب أكتر مش قسم الأسئلة *
*فقسم الأسئلة فتح من أجل السائل ... وليس المجيب *
*ومن سياسات القم اننا نحاول جاهدين أن نجيب علي أي سؤال يقدمه السائل أي كان أسمه أو شكله أو دينه ... بشرط أن يكون في نطاق تخصص القسم *​

*عامة ده رأي الشخصي ... كعضو وكمشرف القسم *
*انا شايف 3 او 4 اسئلة في القسم تابعة لفكرة هذا الموضوع بس ال مناسب ليها فعلاً القسم المسيحي الكتابي العام مش الأسئلة والأجوبة *​ 
*عامة لننتظر أراء بقية أعضاء الأدارة الأحباء*​


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*اما بخصوص أخبروني عن قسم الأسئلة وجوبة *
*فلديك هذا الأقتباس *


> *الأسئلة و الأجوبة التي تخص الأيمان المسيحي. اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, او تريد الأجابة على اسئلة البقية و نوال بركة مجاوبة كل سائل اذن اطرح سؤالك و اجاباتك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابة و المشاركة.
> ننبه ان القسم هذا ليس للمناقشات و الرد على الشبهات, بل هو سؤال و جواب في العقيدة المسيحية فقط*



*والقوانين *
*قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*​


----------



## خادم البتول (4 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *انا مش فاهم ... هدف الموضوع الي الأن ... وإن كنت ومازلت احاول *​


*

** أشكرك أخي الحبيب. أنا شخصيا انتهى دوري عند هذا الحد، وقد بذلت كل ما يمكنني بذله ـ بل أعترف أنني في الحقيقة بذلت فوق طاقتي ـ فقط كي يفهم الناس ويتحقق المقصود. فأما إذا تحقق فبنعمة الله ولمجد اسمه وخدمة بنيه وبناته، لا نطمح أبدا لأكثر من هذا. وأما إذا لم يتحقق رغم كل ما كتبت، **خاصة في رسالتي الأخيرة للأستاذ يوحنا المصري، فما يزال **الشكر لإلهنا موصولا، وفقط عندئذ أعرف أن الوقت لم يحن بعد لما كنت أريد. بكل صدق أنا لا أعرف: **كيف **بعد كل ما كتبت هنا ولماذا حقا لا يفهم البعض ما أريد؟! *​* 

على ذلك، وبالنظر إلى أن الأسئلة ما زالت تأتيني حتى "هنـــا"، فأنا بكل محبة وصفو أعتبر دوري منتهيا، ولا أضع الأمر بين يدي الإدارة الكريمة بل بالأحرى بين يدي الأعضاء أنفسهم، الذين كنت وما زالت أقصدهم وأقصد خدمتهم، أو بالأحرى خدمة القدوس الساكن فيهم. هذا من حيث "الفكرة" نفسها والمسعى والهدف كله، أما من حيث هذا "الجزء البسيط" الذي شاركت به شخصيا فلا ضير بالنسبة لي أن يبقى هنا، أو في أي قسم آخر، أو حتى يحذف بالكلية، فقد وصلت بالفعل الرسالة وتبين المقصود للجميع ـ أو هكذا أتصور. تحياتي ومحبتي. :16_4_10:
 

 *


----------



## fredyyy (4 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عامة ده رأي الشخصي ... كعضو وكمشرف القسم *
> *انا شايف 3 او 4 اسئلة في القسم تابعة لفكرة هذا الموضوع بس ال مناسب ليها فعلاً القسم المسيحي الكتابي العام مش الأسئلة والأجوبة *​


 

*تمام يا زعيم *

*القسم المسيحي الكتابي العام *

*أو المسيحي الخاص *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=71

.


----------



## Twin (5 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​​​​​​*أشكرك أخي الحبيب. أنا شخصيا انتهى دوري عند هذا الحد، وقد بذلت كل ما يمكنني بذله ـ بل أعترف أنني في الحقيقة بذلت فوق طاقتي ـ فقط كي يفهم الناس ويتحقق المقصود. فأما إذا تحقق فبنعمة الله ولمجد اسمه وخدمة بنيه وبناته، لا نطمح أبدا لأكثر من هذا. وأما إذا لم يتحقق رغم كل ما كتبت، **خاصة في رسالتي الأخيرة للأستاذ يوحنا المصري، فما يزال **الشكر لإلهنا موصولا، وفقط عندئذ أعرف أن الوقت لم يحن بعد لما كنت أريد. بكل صدق أنا لا أعرف: **كيف **بعد كل ما كتبت هنا ولماذا حقا لا يفهم البعض ما أريد؟! *​
> 
> 
> *على ذلك، وبالنظر إلى أن الأسئلة ما زالت تأتيني حتى "هنـــا"، فأنا بكل محبة وصفو أعتبر دوري منتهيا، ولا أضع الأمر بين يدي الإدارة الكريمة بل بالأحرى بين يدي الأعضاء أنفسهم، الذين كنت وما زالت أقصدهم وأقصد خدمتهم، أو بالأحرى خدمة القدوس الساكن فيهم. هذا من حيث "الفكرة" نفسها والمسعى والهدف كله، أما من حيث هذا "الجزء البسيط" الذي شاركت به شخصيا فلا ضير بالنسبة لي أن يبقى هنا، أو في أي قسم آخر، أو حتى يحذف بالكلية، فقد وصلت بالفعل الرسالة وتبين المقصود للجميع ـ أو هكذا أتصور. تحياتي ومحبتي. :16_4_10:*


*يا حبيبي ... بلاش تخش فيا شمال كدة *
*الكتاب المقدس بيقول فليحتمل بعضكم ضعف بعض*
*وإن كنت مازلت لا أفهم المغزي فهذا يعني قلة فهمي وضعفي وصعوبة توصلي لما ترنو اليه *
*ولذلك فبمحبة أطالبك بالشرح البسيط الموجه لي كشخص*
*فعلي مهلك كدة وبالراحة ... وبلاش تقفش وتقول دوري كدة انا انتهي*
* والموضوع بين أيدي الأعضاء وليس بين أيدي الأدارة *
*متناسياً ان الأدارة قبل أن تكون أدارة فهم أعضاء وخدام الكل*
*ولهذا نحاول ان نتواصل لنصل الي أكبر قدر من التفاهم والتعاون لأستمرار خدمة الله لمجد أسمه هو فقط *
*وليس لمجدنا الشخصي*
*وأخيراً انا ال فهمته وضحته وقلت رأي فيه ... والحبيب فريدي أيد ما قلته أنا *
*والموضوع مش قفش ... لو فكرتك ال لسة أنا بحاول أفهمها مش مناسبة للقم هنا ... فهناك قسم أخر في الأنتظار وبحماس *
*تحياتي ومحبتي*​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا حبيبي ... بلاش تخش فيا شمال كدة *
> *الكتاب المقدس بيقول فليحتمل بعضكم ضعف بعض*
> *وإن كنت مازلت لا أفهم المغزي فهذا يعني قلة فهمي وضعفي وصعوبة توصلي لما ترنو اليه *
> *ولذلك فبمحبة أطالبك بالشرح البسيط الموجه لي كشخص*
> ...


*


لا يا أخي الحبيب انت اللي فهمتني غلط.. أبوس على راسك.. بكل صدق وبكل أمانة مفيش أي "قفش" نهائي، وأنا قلت بالنص "بكل صفو ومحبة أعتبر دوري منتهيا"، وعند جملة "بكل صفو ومحبة" كتبتها بالأحمر، عشان تتأكد، عشان تعرف إن مش عندي أي قفش خالص، والدليل إني استمريت بعدها عادي في المشاركة في موضوعات تانية. سامحني رجاء، وأعتذر لك وأعتذر لأي عضو هنا فهم زيك كده أو تخيل إن الموضوع قفش أو فيه أي ذرة من الضيق. أطلاقا.. إطلاقا.. أنا باكتب كل الكلام ده بإيد وإيدي التانية بتغسل أقدامكم أخي الحبيب. 


كمان إنت رسالتك كانت جميلة وكلها محبة وذوق وابتسامات، فمستحيل أقفش عليك. صحيح أنا مش فاهمك انت بالذات دونا عن سائر البشر، ومن أول ما جيت المنتدى وانا بتأمل صورة الأفاتار بتاعتك بس مش شايفك ومش عارف انت ليه مدينا ضهرك :smile01، لكن أنا شايف على الأقل "طفل" جميل، بالتالي كل اللي ليك في قلبي هو فعلا الصفو والمحبة والسماحة، وزي ما قلت: رسالتك كانت بالفعل جميلة وسمايلي، وبالعكس أنا كنت كمان فاهم كويس جدا كلامك، لأن كان فيه بالفعل سؤال بصيغة "أخبرونا من فضلكم" لكن كان أقرب لنقاش منه لسؤال. 


أما الإدارة فدول بالعكس نوارة المنتدى وتاجه وأكتر ناس بتتعب وبتخدم وسطنا، اسيادنا وتاج راسنا، ولو المقصود إدارة القسم ده بالذات يكفينا يا أخي ستنا وأمنا وأختنا وحبيبتنا أمة. أنا أصلا لولا الملامة أكتب لها كل يوم وآخد رأيها في كل خطوة ونصيحتها في كل رسالة. كل المقصود إن فيه مستويين للي كنت بعمله هنا: المستوى الأول هو الفكرة والقضية والهدف، وده بتاع الأعضاء، منهم وليهم، ولذلك قلت في رسالتي بالنص: هذا من حيث "الفكرة" نفسها والمسعى والهدف كله. المستوى التاني هو "الرسايل" دي نفسها.. "المكتوب" ده كله فيما يخص الفكرة، وده اللي كنت أقصده بعد كده مباشرة لما قلت: "لا ضير في كذا أو كذا أو كذا". يعني المستوى التاني ده هو كله مع الإدارة. باختصار أنا مش قضيتي "الرسالة" دي كرسالة. أنا اللي بدور عليه تغيير في "الفكر" وفي "ثقافة" الأعضاء والمنتدى، وده مش مرهون برسالة أو بتوبيك. ده فكر كامل و"رؤية" و"موقف"، مش مسألة أعضاء وإدارة. 

*** * **​*
أما انتهاء دوري فده مش قرار إنما واقع. أنا بالفعل دوري انتهى، على الأقل في "التوبيك" ده. صحيح: يمكن أبعت أسئلة جديدة، مني ومن أعضاء تانيين، يمكن، لكن كمان لو استمريت لوحدي بعمل كده يبقا بالتأكد بعد شوية ح توقف، وخاصة إني من النوع اللي مش بيكتب كتير أصلا ولا حتى بيحب يظهر كتير.

أما إذا كنت فعلا مش فاهم، انت أو أي عضو، فأنا تحت أمرك وأمر أي شخص عايز يفهم، معاك لحد ما تزهق، من هنا لحد السنة الجاية، وبدون ملل أو كلل. أخي الحبيب إذا إنت مش فاهم يبقا فيه مشكلة عندي "أنا".. هي إني سايب "أخويا" مش فاهم! حتى لو انت جاهل أو غبي  (بعيد الشر عنك) يبقا لسه دي مشكلتي أنا، لأننا في النهاية كلنا شخص "واحد"، فالجهل والغباء اللي عندك ـ يعني لو عندك ـ هو في الحقيقة جزء من جهلي وغبائي شخصيا، زي ما الذكاء والعبقرية اللي عندي ـ يعني لو عندي ـ هم في الحقيقة جزء من ذكائك انت شخصيا ومن عبقريتك! 


هي دي ببساطة شديدة جدا فلسفتي مع الناس وهي دي الصورة اللي أنا شايفك بيها وشايف الجميع، بكل جدية وصدق! هل اقدر بعد كده أقفش على حد؟ ماقدرش، وماينفعش أصلا! ماينفعش! 


شوف أخي الحبيب أي حاجة عايزها أنا تحت أمرك.. شرح ماشي.. رسايل ماشي.. أسئلة ماشي.. كمان لو عندك أي حاجة عايزة مكواة.. أجيب لك سندوتشات.. أعمل لك شاي.. :smile01أنا تحت أمرك ورهن إشارتك. مرة تانية أبوس راسك عن أي إساءة فهم، سامحني، ويا ريت تحاول تفهمني وتقرا كلامي بعد كده بالراحة شوية بالذات لما أكتب بالفصحى. وجديا شوف مع الإدارة واتفقوا وبس بلغوني بالمطلوب وأنا تحت أمركم وأمر المنتدى. بس تذكر إني مش بتكلم عن حوار في المنتدى المسيحي، عام أو خاص.. أنا باتكلم أولا عن السؤال، البسيط المحب، خاصة إن فيه ناس كتير عندها أسئلة كتير وناقصها معرفة كتير. بس لازم نكون "أخوات" بجد عشان نسأل. هو ده التحدي الحقيقي، سواء عند اللي بيسأل أو عند اللي بيجاوب . بحر محبة وألف سلام. 


*** * **​*
*


----------



## Twin (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*لي عودة ... *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لي عودة ... *​


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*وبالأحمر كمان ....*
*أنا دخلت بس علشان بقى لى كتير مش شفتك فوحشتنى*


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*تم حذف المشاركات التي تحوي شتيمة وتطاول *

*يُغلق لتجاوز حدود الياقة *

..


----------



## fredyyy (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرحبًا بأسئلة الجميع *

*ولا حظر على أحد من طرح أي سؤال *

*وكل الكلام غير المقبول ... رجاء الإبلاغ عنه *

*نحن في القسم المسيحي وبالمحبة  ُنجيب على الأسئلة *

*ولا مكان للكلام الغير لائق ... وإحترام الآخر وتقدير الآخر وصية *

رومية 12 : 10 
وادين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة الأخوية 
*مقدمين* بعضكم بعضا* في الكرامة *

أفسس 4 : 2 
بكل تواضع، ووداعة، وبطول أناة، 
*محتملين* بعضكم بعضا في المحبة.

مزمور 119 : 66 
*ذوقا* صالحا *ومعرفة* علمني لأني بوصاياك آمنت.


​.


----------

